# Dark PBP game seeks new player



## kinem (May 21, 2005)

My 16th level PBP game, Blood Below, is seeking a new player. It is set in a homebrew world and likely to involve a journey into the Underdark.

I would prefer if you are willing to take over an existing NPC, a changeling cleric/paladin that will be travelling with the party.  Don't worry if you don't have the Eberron book; a changeling is a kind of doppelganger/human cross and I can explain it to you.

If the NPC --> PC thing doesn't work, another option is to play a cleric that could replace him or another new character.

If interested, see the board, and please post here, email jackmallah@yahoo.com, or post in the visitors' window on the game board.


----------



## kinem (May 26, 2005)

The position has been filled.


----------

